
A site that lists the remote jobs from all the most popular remote job websites - yeahnottoday
I always wanted to work from anywhere and originally started working as a web dev getting jobs from sites like Upwork. I was always looking for a way to be the first to apply to the best job so I created a job aggregator website https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ditchtheoffice.co which automatically lists all of the remote &amp; online jobs from all of the most popular job boards.<p>At the moment it lists all jobs that are listed as 100% remote from these job boards:<p>Part&#x2F;full time boards:<p>FlexJobs, Simply Hired, Jobspresso, Stackoverflow, Virtual Vocations, We Work Remotely, Working Nomads, Remote.co<p>Also, we have an option to search freelance jobs on these sites (haven’t got Upwork yet, waiting for API access):<p>Freelancer, Guru, People Per Hour<p>I’m looking to keep adding more job sites as soon as possible, if you have any favourite sites that you want listed let me know and I’ll see if I can get them added!
======
zappo2938
Can you add a filter for category? I should be able to click on Node.js
category and only see other jobs tagged with that like Stack Overflows tag
functionality.

I also built a job board just to learn JavaScript. It is sitting on github
rotting. It might be worth something to you. [0]

[0]
[https://github.com/adam-s/simplejobs/blob/master/server/cont...](https://github.com/adam-s/simplejobs/blob/master/server/controllers/job.listings.controller.js)

------
craigmi
I like this, 1 things I think you should do though.

Replace where the listing came from with the company the job is for, it's
initially confusing (is this job at stack overflow or something?), as a user I
don't really care where it's listed only what the job is and who it's for.

------
katexploit
I'm looking for freelance sites too!

